# No Netflix App?



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

So I got my HDX today and am working my way over the learning curve.  Before it arrived I had selected quiet a few titles in the app store that I would want to download once it arrived.  The Amazon site is showing a red X next to my device name for both Netflix and GoodReads.  Any ideas why?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

as I recall, the Netflix app used to come on it....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, using Tapatalk.  I think Netflix and Goodreads come installed...on my old Fire apps that came with the device couldn't be installed separately.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking online there seems to be some chatter about apps not being ready in time for the HDX release.  Of course no one is quoting their sources, so I don't know if it's a guess or if someone read an official response somewhere and now it's being repeated.  Oh well, Amazon Prime will keep me busy, too.  Not like I need it today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Netflix as of November 2011 -- so the first Fire.

http://www.amazon.com/Netflix-Inc/dp/B005ZXWMUS/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1382148019&sr=1-1&keywords=netflix

FWIW, it shows as compatible with both my HD8.9 and my new HDX7


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Last night I was able to download it, so it must have been updated.    Of course I'm busy watching Season 3 of Downton Abbey on Amazon Prime right now.


----------

